# Carnage :-(



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, my wife killed--threw and stomped to DEATH--my dx. It looks like it will boot, but has no screen....

Anyhow, note to self, do not give an unwilling wife a smartphone....and then let VZW de-activate it on her line erroneously while said wife is stranded out in the sticks with no means to communicate. Oh, and then there's our diabetic daughter who was logging in her first day on her new continuous blood glucose monitor. Bad scene....

Back to topic: it has two standard batteries and a HDMI cable and a charger. the chasis and batter door was not harmed, but the screen is toast. I realize that the screen can be replaced, but at a cost i am not willing to spend. I have my nexus now (kinda miss my dx), so i am mobilized, so that's ok.

Another thing, I commissioned (paid) Mobile_Sensei to put together an ICX build for me in October that has his mod scripts in it, but with stock moto skins. It is a good rom--really a great rom if you like the look of blur--when you flash jackbites mods v18 on top of it as well. 
anyway, this rom--aptly named Kochoid GB-- is on my sd card and I would like to share it to the masses if you are interested. I can e-mail it to someone to upload--150+ MB--or i can upload it on someone's share account. Just let me know if ur interested.

also, if you want my carnage remains, hit me up and i can send them on.

long live my dx....

robb


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I would love to try the ROM and as for the phone extras send me a price but if its free dude IM in lol. email me at [email protected]

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

My wife gets pissed when I am sbf'ing. She always texts or calls right when it's stuck at the bootlogo. Nothing like your scene though. Thanks for the laugh, glad all is well.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the same issue as you bobAbooey. Lol my wife always tries to get a hold of me when I am flashing something.I get a laugh out of it but I can't seem to get her to understand what I was doing lol

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Agreed with BobAbooey and Kochoid. My girlfriend just shakes her head when I'm messing with mine. I just tell her its my nerd time.









Anywho, if you'd like you can send me the ROM, I'll gladly throw it in my Dropbox for anyone who's interested. However you will need to either send it to my school email (I do not believe we have attachment limits) or upload it to a generic uploader temporarily and I can snag it from there. I'll send you a PM with my school email.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

She knows I like the nexus. She said since it's unlocked, does that mean no more flashing? Silly girl.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

My wife told me that because of all the time i logged on that phone, the beating she gave it was a long time coming....


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

i'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, can someone recommend a good and easy to register for







upload share site so i can put that mobile_sensei rom up...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Ok, can someone recommend a good and easy to register for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dropbox?


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Dropbox or minus. By the way I am still interested in your remains lol









You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

That will buff right out


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

love it


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Wives! Gotta love em......... sometimes


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

so, two stock batts, charging cord, hdmi out cable, case, and carnage.

how about $20.00 and ill ship it to you.

pm me if ur interested.

and ill get the mobile_sensei rom up as soon as i can get a dropbox acct going. i'd do it at work, but it looks like i need to dl software...not a good idea on workey computeys. and, the dropbox app, won't upload the zip file. bummer.


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm very interested to try out the ROM as well. Looking forward to a download! Thanks for sharing and sorry to hear about the death of your DX.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Time for a new wife (lol)


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

mr_brady said:


> I'm very interested to try out the ROM as well. Looking forward to a download! Thanks for sharing and sorry to hear about the death of your DX.


The Carnage rom?


----------



## hyt1993 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm interest in your remains if your still selling them

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> The Carnage rom?


Kochoid GB in the OP


----------



## spex921 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, i am so glad to hear that I am not the only one with a wife that just doesn't understand. She is always saying to me, "what the f*#k are you doing to that thing now?"

KochoidGB sounds interesting, I too would like to give it a whirl and give the wife something else to bitch about. ;-)

Btw, nice touch to post on V-day, lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

That ICX rom is good product as well as the other roms put together by that guy

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

OK rom is uploading now. Sorry for the delay. I had to get some things situated with my stoopid nexus. I hope it will b ready soon.

All credit, if course, goes to Gary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

kochoid said:


> OK rom is uploading now. Sorry for the delay. I had to get some things situated with my stoopid nexus. I hope it will b ready soon.
> 
> All credit, if course, goes to Gary.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Upload completed?


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

mr_brady said:


> Upload completed?


Yep. It's in its own thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

mr_brady said:


> Upload completed?


Yep. It's in its own thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Where?

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

A few threads down

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18788-kochoid-gb-rom-from-mobile-sensei/


----------

